# LAN Connection but no Internet - Internet Gateway Disabled



## xDawnxAngelx (Nov 7, 2011)

I have a desktop computer that I have used for years and it has always worked just fine. We have AT&T (DSL, not cable) and it used to connect just fine but then I moved out, left everything plugged in exactly as it was and when I came back it wouldn't connect. It connects to the LAN but not to the internet. I know what I'm doing, I'm good at computer problems, I'm the person people usually go to when they have a problem. I have yet to run into a problem I can't fix. I'm even working on getting my A+ certification. This problem just stumps me. When I go in cmd to type ipconfig the DNS suffix is blank on that computer but says gateway.2wire.net on my wireless laptop. I eventually disabled UPnP on it because that's what alot of people were saying fixed the problem but it didn't fix anything. All it did was make the Internet Gateway Connection box disappear.

Originally it was plugged in like so: Cable from wall > Cable Box > PC
Now it is hooked up like this: Data cable from wall > DSL > Router > PC

It stopped working BEFORE it was switched to DSL so that isn't the problem

The DSL we have is "AT&T 2701HG-B 2Wire Wireless Gateway DSL Router Modem" and the Router it is plugged into that goes to my PC is a Linksys Wireless Router Model WRT54GS

The PC is Windows XP Home, SP2 I believe


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi and welcome to TSF,

Is this a wired connection or Wireless connection?
Any other computers in the house that have internet connectivity by ethernet or wireless?

Can you post an *ipconfig /all* for us to review.


----------



## xDawnxAngelx (Nov 7, 2011)

This one is a wired connection, in addition to that one there are two other wired connections and two wireless, another will be wired but I haven't reformatted it yet. Will post ipconfig /all log when I get to that computer

And thank you for the welcome


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

So to confirm the two additional wired connections and the two wireless connections successfully connect to the internet?

You can re-enable UPNP on the router.

I will wait for the ipconfig from the desktop.

Glad to have you with us.


----------



## xDawnxAngelx (Nov 7, 2011)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\xDawnxAngelx>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : ANDREASPC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : VIA Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-D4-48-27-29
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, November 08, 2011 11:26:33
AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, November 09, 2011 11:26:3
3 AM

C:\Documents and Settings\xDawnxAngelx>







yes, but the wired computers are plugged directly into the dsl. even when i unplugged one of them and plugged it directly into my desktop (same exact cable and everything) straight from the dsl it still didn't work. it connects to the local area network just fine though so I don't understand why it can't connect to the internet.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Open a cmd prompt by right clicking and choose runas administrator and type:

*netsh int reset reset.log* press enter
*netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log *press enter
*netsh winsock reset catalog *press enter and restart pc


----------



## xDawnxAngelx (Nov 7, 2011)

After typing the first one it says "The following command was not found: int reset reset.log"

After the second it says "IPv6 is not installed"


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

Can you pls. provide us an *ipconfig /all* output of the computer in question and a working computer, a total of 2 output?


----------



## xDawnxAngelx (Nov 7, 2011)

Yes

Working computer -- wireless laptop
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\DawnAngel>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : OWNER
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : gateway.2wire.net

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 3Com 3C920 Integrated Fast Ethernet
Controller (3C905C-TX Compatible)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-06-5B-BC-52-6A

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 4:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : gateway.2wire.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Wireless-G Notebook Adapter WPC54G V
3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1C-10-15-3B-EE
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.101
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, November 08, 2011 2:19:37 P
M
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, November 09, 2011 2:19:37
PM

C:\Documents and Settings\DawnAngel>








Non-working -- wired desktop


Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\xDawnxAngelx>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : ANDREASPC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : VIA Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-D4-48-27-29
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, November 08, 2011 11:26:33
AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, November 09, 2011 11:26:3
3 AM

C:\Documents and Settings\xDawnxAngelx>


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for the ipconfig /all output, very helpful.

Please see this Article to possibly resolve your issue. There's no modification that need to be done on your 2Wire settings. Disable DHCP on the Linksys Router, the rest of the procedure can be found here.
Connecting Additional Routers | | Tech Support Forum

Please post an update.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

xDawnxAngelx said:


> After typing the first one it says "The following command was not found: int reset reset.log"
> 
> After the second it says "IPv6 is not installed"


You missed the* netsh *off the first command.

IPv6 not installed is fine.

Don't forget the winsock reset.


----------



## xDawnxAngelx (Nov 7, 2011)

No, I typed netsh int reset reset.log and it recognized netsh but not the rest of it, 

Attempting to connect the router with that link.....


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You didn't type the netsh command right
netsh int ip reset 

You missed typing the "ip"

It does not appear to me you have both pcs connecting to the same router. Looks like perhaps you are connecting wirelessly to a neighbors unintentionally

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : gateway.2wire.net *<-----NOT THE SAME BELOW - I don't believe 2wire.net is AT&T *
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Wireless-G Notebook Adapter WPC54G V
3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1C-10-15-3B-EE
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.101
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254*<----NOT THE SAME DHCP SERVER AS BELOW*
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, November 08, 2011 2:19:37 P
M
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, November 09, 2011 2:19:37
PM

C:\Documents and Settings\DawnAngel>
Non-working -- wired desktop


Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\xDawnxAngelx>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : ANDREASPC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : *<-----NOT THE SAME* Description . . . . . . . . . . . : VIA Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-D4-48-27-29
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1 *<----NOT THE SAME*
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, November 08, 2011 11:26:33
AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, November 09, 2011 11:26:3
3 AM

Same router should give you the same dns suffix settings as well as same dhcp server ip address.

I would suggest you disable your wireless [when not posting here] and connect wired to the router.
Do you get internet when wired?
Post another ipconfig /all from this machine when connected wired to the router.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Interesting, depending on the 2Wire Model, according from my research, your *2701HG_B* Default IP is 192.168.1.65.
More from this site.
This is also a 2Wire Default Gateway for a few diff Model - 192.168.1.254

We'll await for this request:
Post another ipconfig /all from this machine when connected wired to the router. 

Post#10 should help.


----------



## xDawnxAngelx (Nov 7, 2011)

You guys are all confusing me.... 'this machine' as in the one that's not working or the one i'm posting from?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

xDawnxAngelx said:


> You guys are all confusing me.... 'this machine' as in the one that's not working or the one i'm posting from?


Hi....which part is confusing? We are troubleshooting the nonworking computer.
Which Post are you referring to?


----------



## xDawnxAngelx (Nov 7, 2011)

Okay I disabled DHCP on the router, and retyped the commands correctly and restarted. Here is my new ipconfig /all results:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\xDawnxAngelx>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : ANDREASPC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : VIA Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-D4-48-27-29
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, November 10, 2011 9:40:03
PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, November 11, 2011 9:40:03 PM


C:\Documents and Settings\xDawnxAngelx>


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Are you able to browse using the wired connection?
Did you follow the entire instructions from the link?


----------



## xDawnxAngelx (Nov 7, 2011)

Update - I forgot to change the TCP/IP settings.... here is the new one


Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\xDawnxAngelx>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : ANDREASPC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : VIA Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-D4-48-27-29
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254

C:\Documents and Settings\xDawnxAngelx>


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Neither any of us suggested to change the TCP/IP setting to Static IP.
Can you pls switch it back to DHCP? Power Cycle all your devices and test your internet connection after.


xDawnxAngelx said:


> Update - I forgot to change the TCP/IP settings.... here is the new one
> 
> 
> Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
> ...


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

My suggestion was to disable the wireless on the working machine and connect to the router wired from the working machine.

Here's what is going on. 
Your working machine is not connecting to your router. 
Your not working machine is connecting to your router.

Question that needs answering is it the router or the wired pc that is the issue.

Everyone has been thinking its just the wired pc because your other machine is working which would indicate the problem is machine specific not router specific.

Then we discover your working machine is not connected to your router. So we still have the question is it the pc or is it the router that is at fault.

By connecting your working machine wired to the router with the wireless disabled we would know if its the router we need to be focusing on if you don't get internet.

Make sense?

So get back into your router and reenable dhcp. Connect the working machine as previously instructed [with wireless disabled] and tell us if you get internet access or not.

If you do we knows its the pc. If you don't we know its the router.


----------



## xDawnxAngelx (Nov 7, 2011)

I think it's both, I think the settings on the router are wrong (it had already been used before at someone else's house) and the wired pc that isn't working wasn't working BEFORE I even tried to use the router when plugged directly into the cable box.


----------



## xDawnxAngelx (Nov 7, 2011)

I tried connecting the working computer to the router - wired - it did not work.

So neither computer will connect to the router but the non working one won't connect to the DSL either.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi i assume cable box you mean the modem your isp supplied you with does the working computer when attached to that have internet connectivity?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Not surprising that only one would connect to the dsl modem. ISPs register a pcs/laptops mac address when first installed. This is also why routers have a clone workstation mac address entry on the wan configuration page to get around this limit.

We now know its not the pc/laptop but its the router.

First step is to set the router back to factory defaults. You need a straighten paper clip. Depending on model/brand you will need to hold the reset button in while you power it up or hold the reset button in while is powered until you see all the lights flash.

By default the router should give a connected pc/laptop a ip address now. If not I would suspect the router is bad and needs to be replaced.

But lets see if you get a valid ip address first before we determine the router needs to be replaced. If you get a valid ip we can guide you from there to setup the router.


----------



## xDawnxAngelx (Nov 7, 2011)

That still doesn't explain why it wasn't working when plugged directly into the cable box BEFORE we even got the DSL and BEFORE I even had the router. It would not work then so it is not just the router, it is both.

Resetting the router may help the router connect the other two computers but it will not fix the connection for the other computer that wouldn't connect before the router was even put in place.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Ok so the working computer works on the DSL 2wire modem/router but not when connected to the Linksys router.

Right Your 2wire has an ethernet cable going from one of it's Lan ports to the WAN or INTERNET marked port on the Linksys that is right?

Connect the working Laptop which has internet connectivity when connected to the DSL 2wiremodem/router and connect an ethernet cable from its ethernet adapter to one of the Lan ports on the Linksys access point and then navigate using your browser to it ip and login.

Go to WAN connection settings WAN connection type should be set to dynamic and underneath their should be a clone the pc's mac address button and box enter your laptop adapter mac address in there and click apply. Re-boot the Linksys access point.
Check for internet connectivity via ethernet first.

Don't worry about non-working desktop at the moment just want to see if you get internet connectivity with the working Laptop first via ethernet.

Please just follow the instructions and report back whether you have internet connectivity or not, please don't add anything else.

Thanks for bearing with us we are trying to resolve your issues all part of troubleshooting process.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

"That still doesn't explain why it wasn't working when plugged directly into the cable box BEFORE we even got the DSL "

Cable and DSL are apples and oranges. They may be fruit but they are not the same. 

The router issue has been that the router has not been giving your pcs dhcp ips. Either the router is misconfigured, hence the suggestion of putting back to factory defaults, or it is defective.

"Resetting the router may help the router connect the other two computers but it will not fix the connection for the other computer that wouldn't connect before the router was even put in place. "

You completely missed the point.

The issue is not that one but not the other pc can connect to the dsl/internet, the issue is your router is not working. I already explained why one would work and the other would not. Mac address registration at the ISP.

But again this is not the issue we are addressing. Once you get the router dhcp server working we will connect the working with dsl pc to it and then on the routers wan page we will clone the workstation mac access to the wan interface. The isp will see the correct mac address and give the router a wan ip. We do this all the time.

so please reset the router to factory and see if you get a dhcp supplied ip. Otherwise we can't go any further. You would at that point need to replace the router.

The Cyberman - we already did this
" see if you get internet connectivity with the working Laptop first via ethernet"
posts 21 and 22


----------

